# Marking location of equipment under type 1 hood?



## EricWatkins (Oct 9, 2015)

I thought for sure I had read in the 2009 IMC, that commercial cooking equipment under a type 1 hood which was mobile, like on wheels, had to have markings on the floor to indicate proper placement of the equipment under the nozzles.  Now I'm getting called out for it and I'll be darned if I can find it anywhere.  Did I imagine this, or is it part of another document?  Can anyone point me in the right direction?  Thank you.


----------



## EricWatkins (Oct 9, 2015)

And to answer my own question, it's from NFPA 96 and only states _*"12.1.2.3.1 An approved method shall be provided*_

_*that will ensure that the appliance is returned to an approved design location."*_  Maybe that will help someone else.


----------



## cda (Oct 9, 2015)

Had wheel stops installed once so grill would go in proper position.

Cannot remember why I required it, but they did it


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 9, 2015)

Since NFPA 96 in not referenced in the I-Codes we use this gas code section

411.1.4 Movable appliances.

Where appliances are equipped with casters or are otherwise subject to periodic movement or relocation for purposes such as routine cleaning and maintenance, such appliances shall be connected to the supply system piping by means of an approved flexible connector designed and labeled for the application. Such flexible connectors shall be installed and protected against physical damage in accordance with the manufacturer's installation instructions.

We require stops that will prevent the flexible connectors from being damaged by pushing them to close and we just ask for them along the side so the appliance is back in the proper space.

Appliance manufactures may refer to NFPA 96 (see post #2) in their installation instructions and then you will have something else to use if challenged.


----------



## ICE (Oct 11, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> We require stops that will prevent the flexible connectors from being damaged by pushing them to close


I never considered that the connector could get squashed but I do ask for a chain tether that is shorter than the connector.

Live and learn.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 12, 2015)

EricWatkins said:
			
		

> And to answer my own question, it's from NFPA 96 and only states _*"12.1.2.3.1 An approved method shall be provided*__*that will ensure that the appliance is returned to an approved design location."*_  Maybe that will help someone else.


"Fryer goes here!" mark with a sharpie on the floor?


----------



## EricWatkins (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  I didn't remember that reference from the IFGC but I know it now, thank you!


----------

